
Wikipedia: The Text Adventure - artsandsci
http://kevan.org/wikitext/
======
geezerjay
Du-dupe:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14687727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14687727)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14686149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14686149)

